# Do any of you cut your own mouse pads



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Who cuts there own mouse pads and what do you use to cut them.


----------



## k m toydarian (Dec 24, 2008)

I bought some mouse pad material from Conde to play with sublimation, make custom size pads for heat pressing and use as a soft worksurface cover.
I've been cutting it on a self healing cutting mat with a fabric rotary cutter and long ruler.
I made myself a mouse pad and I rounded the corners by hand with scissors, but its tough to get a clean, even corner.
The rotary cutter works great for straight cuts though.

I was looking into finding something to make round corners, like a punch or die something. I looked at paper crafting corner punches, but the mouse pad is too thick and the blade not sharp enough.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

It may be fine to cut a custom shape for a prototype or sales display but the time and effort it takes does not make economic sense if this is something you are selling on-going. The cost of custom shape mousepads are very reasonable as you will only pay a one time fee to have a die made. After that the cost of the mouse pad is simply based on the size. 

Suggest giving Kevin a call at Johnson Plastics - they did ours for us.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

you need a clicker press and a steel rule die. Then you buy the foam pad in bulk. Make your own flip flops too.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

What the heck is a clicker press and steel rule die? Inquiring minds want to know.

Never mind. I just googled and a person would need to do tons of mouse pads to make it worth the hefty investment.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

> a person would need to do tons of mouse pads to make it worth the hefty investment.


I was just answering the OP's question about how do you cut custom mouse pads. The details of how you make money doing it is a business planning exercise.

You could maybe use a manual arbor press for a couple hundos. Custom steel rule dies is a pretty competitive business, and typically charged by the perimeter inch.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

From a business standpoint it makes no sense. Mousepads are like business cards - custom shapes cost no more to buy than plain stock - all you do is pay the one time dye fee as you would if you made them yourself.


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

whomever is making them for you has made a business out of it...


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

Don't be silly. Using that logic he should also buy the machinery to make the steel dies as well.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm looking at maybe 10 pcs max not hundreds


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

selzler said:


> I'm looking at maybe 10 pcs max not hundreds


For that few I would suggest getting a roll cutter and just cutting them out by hand. They are at all Walmarts


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

Bought a rolling cutter from a sewing shop on the next block to me paid $4.99. By the way I haven't been in a Walmart in over 10 years I try to buy from private owned store only. I don't support any big companys if possible.


----------



## mn shutterbug (Mar 19, 2009)

selzler said:


> Bought a rolling cutter from a sewing shop on the next block to me paid $4.99. By the way I haven't been in a Walmart in over 10 years I try to buy from private owned store only. I don't support any big companys if possible.


Good for you, Pat. Support the small business owner. It's the right thing to do.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

selzler said:


> Bought a rolling cutter from a sewing shop on the next block to me paid $4.99. By the way I haven't been in a Walmart in over 10 years I try to buy from private owned store only. I don't support any big companys if possible.


Group of friends were actually discussing this topic the other week and the quandary discussed is which is best for the economy buying a car such as the Camero that is made in Canada or buy a BMW X5 that is made in the states? Which is the foreign car?


----------



## MrRudeDog (Aug 24, 2010)

On-line Jerseys said:


> Group of friends were actually discussing this topic the other week and the quandary discussed is which is best for the economy buying a car such as the Camero that is made in Canada or buy a BMW X5 that is made in the states? Which is the foreign car?



It is a good question. I guess I would have to look at where the bulk of the Camaro money went (Detroit) vs. where the bulk of BMW money goes (Germany). It is confusing sometimes when Chevy's are made in Mexico and Toyotas are made in the States. 

Off topic, I know, but interesting...

Ray


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

MrRudeDog said:


> It is a good question. I guess I would have to look at where the bulk of the Camaro money went (Detroit) vs. where the bulk of BMW money goes (Germany). It is confusing sometimes when Chevy's are made in Mexico and Toyotas are made in the States.
> 
> Off topic, I know, but interesting...
> 
> Ray


 
Why not look in the drives door front post it should tell you were it was made. Or ask the salesmen I've got to the point that if it's not made in the use I don't want it. And if I can buy the product I want from a small business even if I have to pay more thats were I go. KEEP THE MONEY IN YOUR TOWN. I no longer buy anything from the internet except for wholesale for my store and I want all those items to be made in the USA.


----------

